# Matthews Heli-m vs Hoyt Vector 32



## zprolltide02 (Aug 1, 2010)

vector all the way


----------



## Hester0305 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have owned about 4 Hoyts and 3 Mathews bows. I haven't shot the Helium but I think the Hoyt Vector 32 is the best Hoyt I've had so far. I really love the RKT Cam I think it is the best cam Hoyt has made in a while. I haven't had any issues with my bow at all and I think Hoyt has started putting better strings and cables on their bows also. Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## chrishall1971 (Aug 1, 2012)

hello, new mwmber here.. i just got the Heli-M and love it!! i had the outback previously and have never shot the hoyt, but hey stick with what you know.. i can say that the the Heli-M is whisper quiet,super light and the smoothest draw i have ever expierenced. its a 70 lb draw that really feels like a 60! unreal!! i havent shot a bow in a year, picked this one up today and after dialing in the sites at 30 yards im dinging 3-4 inch groups.


----------



## RutCrazy (Jan 1, 2010)

love my Heli-m,,shot just abou every bow brand out there and this one fit the best,, its a Mathews so set it and forget it, dont have to worry about timing issues or anythimg like that. its light, quiet and dead in the hand, and best of all pulls and holds like a dream. love mine so much i retired my Apex for a target bow and shot my Heli-m for target season and shot some of my best scores yet.shoot them both and see what fits you the best, but i gaurantee you won't be unhappy with the Mathews.


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Shot both bows extensively. Both are great bows, but the Hoyt draws smoother and is quieter. The Hoyt also has less hand shock. I like the wall on the Heli-m better, as it just felt more solid to me. If I had to choose between these 2 bows, I would have to go with the Hoyt. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## The Sergeant (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd have to agree with Bert. The Vector has much less hand shock. Now I'm not saying the Heli M is loud, or feels like a truck hitting a metal fence, but the Vector is nearly dead in the hand where as I did notice some shock in the Mathews. They both draw great and it would pretty pretty much a toss up between which draw cycle I preferred. ITs at full draw that I was sold though. Hoyt's Patented balance is something you have to try to believe. At full draw I have never felt a more stable , and steady bow, and thats why I have one on lawaway right now ! :tongue:


----------



## NewDraw (Nov 20, 2009)

Well went to the local shop yesterday and shot the Heli-m and the Z7 Extreme in 70lbs. I will say both are good bows but the lack of weight in the heli-m to absorb some of the shock made like the Z7 extreme more. The shop was currently out of the Vector 32 in 70lbs so I have to wait till their order comes in, so I can compare the Z7 extreme with the Vector 32.


----------



## full moon (Feb 10, 2004)

Hoyt Vector how much valley?


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

The Sergeant said:


> I'd have to agree with Bert. The Vector has much less hand shock. Now I'm not saying the Heli M is loud, or feels like a truck hitting a metal fence, but the Vector is nearly dead in the hand where as I did notice some shock in the Mathews. They both draw great and it would pretty pretty much a toss up between which draw cycle I preferred. ITs at full draw that I was sold though. Hoyt's Patented balance is something you have to try to believe. At full draw I have never felt a more stable , and steady bow, and thats why I have one on lawaway right now ! :tongue:



Agree... shot them both before buying the Vector 32. The Mathews drew great and was very smooth. Hoyt just felt more "Dead in the hand" as mentioned above. THAT was the determining factor for me. The Mathews just felt a little too "wobbly" for me at full draw. Did not like the fat grip either. Shot them both side by side if you can. I went back and forth for an hour trying to make sure I made the right decision. Love the Vector, have had no issues so far other than I cant shoot it enough...


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

I personally feel the Z7 is better than the Helium but that the Hoyt's are better overall than both. I own a Bonecollector 35 with the RKT cams and a Carbon Matrix Plus with fuel cams,,,,couldn't be happier with both. The Z7 was probably one of the best bows I ever shot by Mathews but I'm gettting tired of the single cam and as the speed moves upwards on single cams,the funkier they feel. I think when it comes to speed and performance,you talk cam and a half these days,then binary then single,


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

Well I have owed a Vector 32 and a Vector Turbo.. Sure they are a tad bit faster than a Helim but you have trade offs. The RKT cam seems to feel much more harsh. The Helim is the exact opposite 55# feels like 45#. I know it sounds crazy but its true. Hoyt and Mathews make a great bows. Either one will make you happy. But I chose the Helim because its lighter and more compact then the Hoyt Flagship " Carbon Element ". Another thing I thought about was the motion of the draw. The RKT comes back nice and smooth then its harsh bump before the back wall.. If your not use to the RKT cam? It could cost you a buck with the fast motion needed to get the RKT cam back. Verses the Helim is Smooth and Easy all the way back. Vibration? Both are dead in the hand to me. If your bow is out of tune then your going to get vibration with any bow. 

Now I also owned the Z7 and it was ONE BULKY bow. Clumbsy and the draw cycle was harsh and my shoulder doesnt lie. I just didnt like it. I say if your choice was for hunting go Helim or spend an extra couple hundred for an Element.. My dad has a 2012 Element RKT and he is one of the best archers I know or have ever seen.. And I hang with him with my Helim.. I love it.. Its a great bow.

Another thing to remember is that a stock Vector 32 comes with a rubber grip and a Helim has a wood grip.. So the Rubber will reduce your feel of friction and make the Vector feel more dead in the hand.. But if you put a Focus Rubber grip on a Heli-m ? To me the grip is much more solid and no hand torque plus super dead.. The grip makes a difference.


----------



## rut n strut (Apr 12, 2005)

Havn't shot the Helium, but I have a Z7. I just set up a Vector for one of my friends. After shooting them side by side I would have to say that the Vector is one sweet bow. I have always liked the smoothness of a single cam and never really liked the Hoyt bows I have shot in the past, but I don't think the RKT is harsh at all. The Vector's grip is way better. I agree with the "Bluky" feel of the Mathews in the above post. I can shoot some sweet groups with my Z7, but I think I may be gettting into a Vector myself.


----------



## hardcorehunter1 (Dec 13, 2011)

get serious. get hoyt. hoyt looks better, feels better, has less vibration,and is quieter.


----------



## RPoster (Jul 28, 2012)

Hate to sound like a fanboy (I'm not brand loyal), but I'd go with the Vector. My turbo is as sweet a bow as I've ever shot (DS Evo is a very close second).

And as an aside, I've been told by several reliable Matthews loyalists that the Z7 is overall nicer than the HELI-M. It's totally subjective opinion though and the only real way to decide is to shoot them both extensively.


----------



## Suock (Jul 10, 2012)

I had been shooting Mathews for 8 years. I get a new bow about every 4 Years. The shop that I shoot at sells both. I shot both quite a bit then desided to spend the extra money for the Element.
I don't think you can go wrong with either get the one that feel best to you. NEVER buy a bow that does not feel good to you. Lets face it a $1000.00 bow is a $1000.00 bow.
Best of luck in your choice.


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

The Vector, if it was between the z7extreme and the hoyt id say the z7 extreme


----------



## District9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Just naught the vector tonight (moving up from the quest rouge) . I know its very personal bur the grip on the vector felt so much better than the Mathews (I really wanted the Mathews walking in) . It is a super quite bow that feels great to shoot.


----------

